# Citadel Finecast - What you need to know:



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Gw just put this article up on their main page:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=16700019a



> Last week we made a little announcement about the new Citadel Finecast range. Of course, it's all been very secret-squirrel here at Head Office, so much so that only a few of us have actually seen the new miniatures. With that in mind, we decided to let the guys in the Studio write today's blog post, after all they are the ones that have spent the last few months living and breathing Finecast.
> 
> Andy Hall: Last week we announced something very special - so special in fact that it's nothing less than a new era in wargaming, as we launch the highest quality miniatures the world has ever seen - Citadel Finecast.
> 
> ...


No new models announced yet, but alot of recasts by the look of it.


And some examples for you... :

Emperors Champion









VC Blood Knight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn you for putting this up first!

Back on topic I have to say my manager was quite right on a number of things. It looks like I shall be buying a Terminator Librarian this coming weekend.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure just how much cleaning up these models have had between the mould and being put together, but they do seem to be higher detailed then the metal equivilent, and the plastics too.

With the 'Quick to cut off the sprue' comment.. does this mean we could be seeing an end to plastics too for this new resin material?

Defiantely looks better stuff then other resins.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Resin has always held detail better than metal anyway, so its no real surprise , metal cools as soon as it hits the mold and you get a bit of a rough surface and pitting as the molds deteriorate, but those examples remind me of the resin masters we see in cabinets at games day and such, im just glad i may be able to get some of my more popular "metal" lines back for the site as i lost quite a few when most of these were discontinued for the change.

Will be interesting to see what they mean by sprue ?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

My guess for sprue would be that this resin is more like a plastic, so can use something similar to the injection moulding that plastic uses. Hence, instead of the metal vents, the mould looks something more like the plastic sprues we're used to. 

That would fit with another rumour of blisters going, to be replaced by coloured box-art boxes... which the colour photos on the site could be for.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

that looks amazing :I
deffinately going to have to be getting a HT for a swarmlord conversion


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

I lucius shall look at these Fin acst Minis. They better get my face right....


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm, i spot some much easier conversion opportunities  they look great though, and now the small rise in prices on the single models seems a little bit more justified.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope to god that the helmet on the Champion is now seperate. Even with the prices, I can definately see this as being a decent move for GW; strangely enough,


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Finecast is looking good.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i see a few creaselines but the helmet is hard to tell if its one piece or if its multiples.

I hope, too, that they are split into more pieces, but i have a striking feeling they wont be.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed seeing those examples has definitely given me hope that the new range will look great and be worth the price. The EC above is definitely more detailed looking than the previous metal. We shall see on the 28th what they do with the whole line so I will reserve my final judgement for that day, but color me hopeful.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope they do some lotr models in resin. I would love a finecast Hasharin


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

alasdair said:


> I hope they do some lotr models in resin. I would love a finecast Hasharin


they are, ALL metals will be, eventully, going this new resin compound.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looks great, some of the old minis are looking better now. Will be interesting to see which minis they don't convert


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, they are looking really nice. I will be picking up a new Eldrad model for sure.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Wow, they are looking really nice. I will be picking up a new Eldrad model for sure.


I need to head to my GW on saturday, i wana see Logans base... hopefully they adapted him abit so he sits on a normal termie base rather then a PA base of old!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I do have to admit the new resins look dead sexy.

The only thing that remains to be seen is if they're using FW-esque resin (toxic) or PP-esque resin (non-toxic). For the children's sake I hope it's the latter.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice, I will have to buy my 5 incubi then  maybe something for my csm army too.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

They are looking very nice


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you seen the finecast abbadon it looks amazing.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Im gonna head out and buy a few of these just to see well they are. Im betting tat they are gonna use non-toxic type of resin since these will be more available to children, then again it is GW! 

They look great in pictures but I wanna see an un-assembled one in the package before I make afull judgement. I had a look at Abbadon and the old model looks good recast.(its also on the site) and Im happy to see that the skulltaker will be redone as well. Im just wondering the same as everyone A.) is it worth the price B.) is it toxic or non-toxic. Im quite suprised GW hasn't mentioned that yet.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They've only just put up that banner add with him on. Comparing with my origional release metal Abbadon, he certainly looks crisper and more detailed. Have to say finecast Asteroth looks better then his metal version too.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I am glad about this change though the conversion work is gonna be easier. What Ide like to see though is a cast of a Greater daemon or the nurgle prince that I hear on the new recast list


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good... Even if I loved the metal ones...


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, you know what? I ordered THAT champion while finecast was just a rumour so... that sucks. Dont know if maybe that is what will arrive (it is trough my FLGS)


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

It wont be because you wont get the new stuff for the old price.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You might actually if there are still orders to fulfill that GW hasn't sent out yet it is possible.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to some Finecast Ork tankbustas and Ork Big Mek/Warboss, not only were the metal ones a pain in the ass to glue together but most Ork players are forced to use the AoBR Warboss (not that he's bad just a little generic sometimes) as a base to make things look different, at least now we can convert a little more especially with the Big Meks. 

Detail, easier building, and converting possibilities: Good

Price hike: Not so good


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Grimskul25 said:


> I'm really looking forward to some Finecast Ork tankbustas and Ork Big Mek/Warboss, not only were the metal ones a pain in the ass to glue together but most Ork players are forced to use the AoBR Warboss (not that he's bad just a little generic sometimes) as a base to make things look different, at least now we can convert a little more especially with the Big Meks.
> 
> Detail, easier building, and converting possibilities: Good
> 
> Price hike: Not so good


Well one thing is for certain the price hike sux but GW does make some very phenominal minis of good quality. Ive only really seen one other company do as good in quality and better in pricing which PP IMO.

Sure PP may charge like 60 bucks for a kit but at the same time the model is either quite large or its a whole 10 man unit in metal.

Despite how angry I was about the price rises Im actually quite excited about it and I think maybe this what is gonna start generating more sales for them.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

TheSpore I need to borrow 30 bucks I must get a fine cast Lucius model


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

This whole fine cast thing is an excuse to up prices while using cheaper materials. The miniatures will still be as poorly moulded as they've always been.

That combined with the new trading laws the company will lose even more money so they'll up the prices again to try and compensate. By that time too much of their fan base will probably have given the hobby up or gone elsewhere. I'll be surprised if Games Workshop survives for another 2 years. In my opinion they've committed commercial suicide.

All of this is undoubtedly the decisions of a bunch of suits in some executive fuck room somewhere, fresh out of university with business degrees and they think they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry, PP?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Flash said:


> This whole fine cast thing is an excuse to up prices while using cheaper materials. The miniatures will still be as poorly moulded as they've always been.
> 
> That combined with the new trading laws the company will lose even more money so they'll up the prices again to try and compensate. By that time too much of their fan base will probably have given the hobby up or gone elsewhere. I'll be surprised if Games Workshop survives for another 2 years. In my opinion they've committed commercial suicide.
> 
> All of this is undoubtedly the decisions of a bunch of suits in some executive fuck room somewhere, fresh out of university with business degrees and they think they know what they're talking about.


Though I would not entirely rule out the cheaper materials for upping prices, as far as i have seen, and heard, the 'Resin' is not pure resin, its a resin-plastic combination, meaning they need to pay for a company to create the mixture, they need to pay MORE for replacing Molds, and have to replace the molds more regularly, along with that the resin sits MUCH better within a mold, over the metal they have been using, this means that you get the crisper details from the master model. Some models are shit purely from the amount of detail lost from metal cooling, over the resin cooling process.

In other words, the resin will be higher quality but does cost them more, despite the 'resin' being 'cheaper'.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not to mention I know the company as a whole has so far splashed out on over £2,000,000 sterling on new moulds. They gotta make the money back somehow.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

The finecast stuff looks fantastic.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Irbian said:


> sorry, PP?


Privateer Press, they do the Warmachine and Hordes games.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I didn't think that would go down well. I should change my signature to 'the man that everyone loves to disagree with'


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

well its gonna make some of my conversions alot easyer, but will make some of my planned apoc units a layoff as Im not paying close to £25 a shokk attack gun (if the list of prices bits&kits posted is right), also gonna irritate my ebay buying, used to be able to pick up metal Ghazkulls on the cheap after 12 year olds had dipped them in paint and strip them for warbosses, now they will be resin and harder (but not imposable) to strip.

Ah well will just have to buy only 2 3rds the product I do or stop building the apoc army (unlikely)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The real boon of resin is not anything to do with quality, the real advantage of it is conversion.

Ever had a want to borrow another models weapon/armor, but realized that converting pewter models was a fools dream, well not anymore.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> The real boon of resin is not anything to do with quality, the real advantage of it is conversion.


 This. I'll be picking up at least two Daemon Princes of Nurgle on Saturday, for sure...this move will open up _so_ many more models to us converting types. 


And...now it's been officially announced, I can actually talk about it! This has been driving me nuts since I started working there mid-March, as I've been doing nothing except cast resin stuff since then and was _dying_ to say something while watching all the discussions here (and elsewhere) :grin: I'm genuinely not saying this because I work there (I'm a fan of GW's stuff, not a fan_boy_) - I think this is a pretty positive move.

And to everyone who's wondering: it is definitely NOT the same as Forge World resin, it's smoother and much less brittle once it's fully cured. It doesn't need washing to remove the mould-release agent before assembling/painting like the Forge World resin, either; and it's not carcinogenic (I've seen the barrels it comes in) which is always, y'know, a plus.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Svart you were holding out on us!


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> ....and it's not carcinogenic....


*coughhackwheeze* That's odd. I was feeling a bit... plasticky. What's the resin version of miner's lung?

Seriously, the FC line is great stuff.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> This. I'll be picking up at least two Daemon Princes of Nurgle on Saturday, for sure...this move will open up _so_ many more models to us converting types.
> 
> 
> And...now it's been officially announced, I can actually talk about it! This has been driving me nuts since I started working there mid-March, as I've been doing nothing except cast resin stuff since then and was _dying_ to say something while watching all the discussions here (and elsewhere) :grin: I'm genuinely not saying this because I work there (I'm a fan of GW's stuff, not a fan_boy_) - I think this is a pretty positive move.
> ...


you held out on us? a curse on you!... actually most curses you already have on yourself as your one of nurgles followers... DAMNIT!

XD good to know though svartmetall. since I am assuming you know this: hows the quality from Metal to the new resin? is it that much better? or is the main points we will focus on be conversions and the lower required work to get it ready and looking proper?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Svart you were holding out on us!





KhainiteAssassin said:


> you held out on us? a curse on you!...XD


 It's sort of in the contract, the whole 'don't talk about stuff till we say it's OK' thing. Which is fair enough when you think about it...



> since I am assuming you know this: how's the quality from Metal to the new resin? is it that much better? or is the main points we will focus on be conversions and the lower required work to get it ready and looking proper?


The quality is at least as good (same master models, and all that), so to people who aren't much for converting etc. it won't really make any difference - apart from not needing to pin stuff anywhere near as much, and it not being anywhere near as likely to break when you drop it. Put a painted Finecast model next to a painted metal one and you really wouldn't know which was which.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> It's sort of in the contract, the whole 'don't talk about stuff till we say it's OK' thing. Which is fair enough when you think about it...
> 
> yeah i got that the first time, it was a joke i was trying o convey XD
> 
> The quality is at least as good (same master models, and all that), so to people who aren't much for converting etc. it won't really make any difference - apart from not needing to pin stuff anywhere near as much, and it not being anywhere near as likely to break when you drop it. Put a painted Finecast model next to a painted metal one and you really wouldn't know which was which.


I would so know which one was metal and which wasnt... the metal one will chip paint off easily  XD

so ultimately we can take from this the following:

pros:
-no pinning!
-no chipping!
-great for conversions as no annoying metal on plastic!
-same quality models as the metals!
-harder to break, more akin to plastics!

cons:
-Price tag
-does not have the weight alot of the vetrans love about the metals.

I think the pros outweigh the cons in this instance.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> pros:
> -no pinning!
> -no chipping!
> -great for conversions as no annoying metal on plastic!
> ...


Me too, absolutely. I'll gladly pay an extra pound or two to have a model be convertable, easier to assemble and less breakable. I mean what's not to like about that?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The weight, apparently.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The weight, apparently.


only for the Vetran players who liked the weight of the metals. I, myself, liked the models having abit of weight to them, but its more of a moot point, i just threw it in there cuz its a visible complaint ive heard many times over from metal to plastic.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Flash said:


> All of this is undoubtedly the decisions of a bunch of suits in some executive fuck room somewhere, fresh out of university with business degrees and they think they know what they're talking about.


As opposed to... what, exactly? An angry nerd not fresh out of university without a business degree who thinks he knows what he's talking about?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Take a Finecast model, superglue two lead fishing weights to the underside of the base, and feel reassured by the weight of this _obviously metal and therefore REAL_ model.

:grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Take a Finecast model, superglue two lead fishing weights to the underside of the base, and feel reassured by the weight of this _obviously metal and therefore REAL_ model.
> 
> :grin:


hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I won't be happy til I get my Super dense metal on the base. Meanwhile, I'll stick with placing coppers in them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

So is this range compatible with plastic glue?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> So is this range compatible with plastic glue?


As far as I know, it needs to be superglue (since it's not _actually_ plastic, although it feels pretty close).


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> As far as I know, it needs to be superglue (since it's not _actually_ plastic, although it feels pretty close).


Dammit I was just wondering if Testors Model Glue would work ... guess not. I am looking forward to the new shit. I already have a metal Astorath (not even put together yet) and had my local guy order me a new resin one, just so that I can get a good look at the difference in detail.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm used to work with FW resin, so if this one's better, It's great. That's exactly the type of thing that warrants higher profit for GW.

I just wish I hadn't bought My Crowe and Draigo  Oh well, I'll be buying Coteaz. I'm also hoping that Inquisitor w/ powerfist comes back in resin 

Phil


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> This. I'll be picking up at least two Daemon Princes of Nurgle on Saturday, for sure...this move will open up _so_ many more models to us converting types.
> 
> 
> And...now it's been officially announced, I can actually talk about it! This has been driving me nuts since I started working there mid-March, as I've been doing nothing except cast resin stuff since then and was _dying_ to say something while watching all the discussions here (and elsewhere) :grin: I'm genuinely not saying this because I work there (I'm a fan of GW's stuff, not a fan_boy_) - I think this is a pretty positive move.
> ...


Man, you're my hero.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Horacus said:


> Man, you're my hero.


if he was not so disease ridden for being a follower of nurgle, he would be my hero too! lmao


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I came.........SO if anyone needs me i will be changing pants due to the awesome level of these models. Lots of stuff i will be picking up due to conversion Options.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am vey happy with this. Look forward to getting a few Dwarf Lords and some SM characters.


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

These Finecast models look pretty darn sexy. I hope they show off more models in the other armies, like Imperial Guard. Damn would I love some standard Commissars to be as detailed as the Death Korp of Kreig ones!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I may actually buy the CSM Rapters now, iv been using the SM Assault Marines for mine cause of the ease of customization. im really looking forward to getting hands on those new fine cast stuff models maybe get a look on sat.

Looks like we'll be seeing even more detailed miniatures in future releases and i bet my bottom doller(pound for me) that itll be Necrons who'll get the first new sculpts in finecast instead of recasts.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

yanlou said:


> I may actually buy the CSM Rapters now...


I was actually casting those a few weeks back - I'd never seen those models in the flesh before - and they look great in resin


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I was actually casting those a few weeks back - I'd never seen those models in the flesh before - and they look great in resin


i love you, and i hate you with a passion at the same time Svart! lol.

question, did you get to do the new DE haemonculi /wrack / grotesque, if so, please, if you can tell me, are they are horrably posed as the leak photos?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> ...question, did you get to do the new DE haemonculi /wrack / grotesque, if so, please, if you can tell me, are they are horrably posed as the leak photos?


Yes, all of them, and they look a lot better in the flesh. The Haemonculus has a real 'Hellraiser' vibe to it, actually, very Cenobite-looking.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Yes, all of them, and they look a lot better in the flesh. The Haemonculus has a real 'Hellraiser' vibe to it, actually, very Cenobite-looking.


guess ill have to wait to see the haemonculi then, as the pics make him look absofuckinglutely terrible with that pose, its like "suprise, im gay!" kind of pose.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> guess ill have to wait to see the haemonculi then, as the pics make him look absofuckinglutely terrible with that pose, its like "suprise, im gay!" kind of pose.


Well I wouldn't have sculpted him in that exact pose myself, but hey - it's resin, so he's easy to re-pose :grin:


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Models are looking good, i'm impressed.

I don't know if this has been answered or not, but how are the models on the sprue (if anyone knows)? Ie. If I wanted to replace the head on the Emperor's Champion, for example - seperate piece, or will the head need to be removed from the body?

I suspect the latter, but i'm hoping its the former.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

svart knows


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, these look very nice indeed. 

Looks like I'll be picking up more SM minis (and some dwarfs on the side) if any are left at my local FLGS. I found out from one of the employees that they had not ordered all that much--3 each of the ones that they thought would sell.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Wonder if the monsters due in July with Storm of Magic will be finecast or plastic.


----------



## Whamhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah thats a good point, is everything going to be made from their hybrid resin? If their saying its the best material for models ever made you'd think that they'd slowly phase out plastic as well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Svart, question, now that you can officially talk about these are they hand poured or spuncast?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Whamhammer said:


> Yeah thats a good point, is everything going to be made from their hybrid resin? If their saying its the best material for models ever made you'd think that they'd slowly phase out plastic as well.


Thats not why they used plastic in the first place. Plastic can be mass produced, these resin models can't.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have just decided to replace all my metal HQ with the new resin range, the metal HQ will be consigned to the retirement cabinet.

I have one serious question and that is what is the finecast duarbility in hot weather, i live in a place that is like an oven in summer, during our recent summer we had a 10 days staight that were 40c plus, my unit has no air conditioning and it is pointless to even bother getting it as i can't close my windows.

So does anyone know.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

So if they are most probably changing all metal models to be fine cast, does this mean, RESIN AZHAG! :biggrin: 'fist pump'


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Flash said:


> I didn't think that would go down well. I should change my signature to 'the man that everyone loves to disagree with'


Or "The man that loves to disagree with everyone" 

jk.

OT: Seriously, I love the look of the new finecast range, and I kitbash for a lot of my models that should be metal anyway (Lictors out of Warriors: good, but weak ankles) and im not too fussed about the price change, either. IMO metal models are normally either for Elite/HQ units, or specialist armies, and you either dont need that many of them, or you expect to pay through the nose when you start the army.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Please god let them be free of mould lines. Those things really piss me off.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder if because it’s a resin / plastic mix can liquid poly be used on it? Also, if as I’ve heard about some resin; it is brittle to the point of breaking easily?

MVL.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks sweet. I will be replacing all my metals eventually, so keep an eye on the trading section because I have a hell of a collection! :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

alasdair said:


> So if they are most probably changing all metal models to be fine cast, does this mean, RESIN AZHAG! :biggrin: 'fist pump'


Resin Azhag is coming out within the first phase. I have seen it and my god it is awesome! Even if because the wings no longer need pinning together!



VictorLazarus said:


> I wonder if because it’s a resin / plastic mix can liquid poly be used on it? Also, if as I’ve heard about some resin; it is brittle to the point of breaking easily?
> 
> MVL.


It is a resin hybrid. Not sure about the use of liquid poly. However it is certainly not the brittle stuff. It bounces when you drop it.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@Svart - do you know if eldrad is getting recast? I only ask as that shitty ancient avatar model has been but I don't see any eldrad on the list


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well as far as i am concerned as a CSM collector, i hope that they do a resculpt of Kharn the Betrayer, that model just sux, old and looks tired.

My bitch for the day.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Svart, question, now that you can officially talk about these are they hand poured or spuncast?


 Spuncast. The Forge World stuff is still hand-poured, same as before.



Achaylus72 said:


> I have one serious question and that is what is the finecast durability in hot weather, I live in a place that is like an oven in summer...


 The honest answer to that is "I don't know for sure", because it's not something I've seen tested myself. I can't imagine they wouldn't have made sure that base was covered, though.



ShadowMatt said:


> Please god let them be free of mould lines. Those things really piss me off.


 They're moulded in a mould, so are still susceptible to mould lines I'm afraid; but no more so than the plastics, and any mould lines that might appear are just as easy to get rid of as they are on the plastics. 



VictorLazarus said:


> I wonder if because it’s a resin / plastic mix can liquid poly be used on it? Also, if as I’ve heard about some resin; it is brittle to the point of breaking easily?


 No, and no. You'll need to use superglue, since it's a resin and not actually a plastic (despite feeling very close to plastic); and I've dropped Wossname, the Terror of Thingy from the LoTR range onto a hard floor myself (because I'm a total klutz) and lo - no breakage. 



jams said:


> ...do you know if Eldrad is getting recast?


 I think he _might_ be, but I'm not 100% sure - I can't remember seeing him for definite with my own eyes, but then all pointy-ears look alike to me so I can't be sure :grin:


hth guys


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I was actually casting those a few weeks back - I'd never seen those models in the flesh before - and they look great in resin


excellent, so they won't fall over either i assume, because they are so top-heavy in metal. Does this also mean that i will get a resin chaos dread. oh, the joy of it all. I am now willing to pay through the nose for a model that i won't be using that often, but it will be paintable and much more detailed. This, as much as it pains me to say it, is good on GW's part.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Finecast packaging*

My local manager told me it would be like the current hobby knife and clippers packets (Those vacuum wrap esque thing) anyone heard anything?


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Anyone seen the boxes they use for the specialist range? Like BFG, Epic, Inquisitor, etc? Im expecting something like that...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

from what i hear the packaging is actually made from white metal.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> from what i hear the packaging is actually made from white metal.


That made me laugh.

I would give you +rep for it, but evidentally I havent given enough to other people yet...:biggrin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I must sat that I am still furious with GW's non stop price hikes and profiteering I fuc....






.... Ohhh, shiny!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I must sat that I am still furious with GW's non stop price hikes and profiteering I fuc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on Norm + Rep.


I don't really see that this will make much difference to all but the top tier of painters from a detail point of view.

Converters will benefit somewhat but is it worth the extra cost?

There are a couple of Ork Characters that I will buy on Sat though. lol.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Spot on Norm + Rep.
> 
> 
> I don't really see that this will make much difference to all but the top tier of painters from a detail point of view..


I would have thought this benifited the worst painters as well, if the details are crisper and more defined it will be easier to throw paint on the model and use inks because the details will stand out better than they used to as well.

Having not painted one I really cant say that with any conviction, but thats what I had been thinking.




> There are a couple of Ork Characters that I will buy on Sat though. lol


Oh how easily led we are. :grin:


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I say painting will be easier since you have a more defined boundary. You can be sloppier and still you will end up with a straight line since the armor piece/ whatever ends abruptly.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Also, GW have changed the packaging too, everyone was right! 








thats from todays "What's New Today"


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Also, GW have changed the packaging too, everyone was right!


Bye bye blister packs....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Maidel said:


> Bye bye blister packs....


Indeed. Welcome, injection moulded packaging all round!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

oh, shiney shineys


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Also, GW have changed the packaging too, everyone was right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your shirt fills me with rage!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Also, GW have changed the packaging too, everyone was right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the packaging, where did he get that shirt?!


----------



## redemptionlife (Mar 26, 2009)

Had to chuckle today. Went into my local GW to pick up some (metal) models I ordered, and the lovely young man asked me if I had heard of finecast.

"Yes" I replied "I ordered these before the news broke on heresy, very annoying, as Wulfrik will be one of them"

"Errr... yeah he will, but how do you know that?" The young sprite asked

"Your price lists have been up on the internet for a while now."

"Oh really, well I'm sure they won't mind me showing you it then and puts it on the counter for everyone to read."



So the moral of the story is... I'm going in and telling them I have seen all of the new SoB rules on the internet and wait for them to bring them out.

But yeah one of the interesting things I heard, they will swap any metal model in full packaging for a finecast one (you'll have to make up the difference)


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Converters will benefit somewhat but is it worth the extra cost?


It could encourage people who were not confident in their abilities to start converting. For some having to cut apart and pin metal models to do their conversions was intimidating. Plastic and resin are much easier to handle in regards to conversions.

I, for one, welcome our new resin overlords. :laugh:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Indeed. Welcome, injection moulded packaging all round!


Oh god - that means we have to pay EXTRA because they needed to make molds just to make the god damn packaging!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I think this gonna be a big selling point for GW and it will help add to PP competetion. Some will leave GW and say good bye but many of us who have always stayed true to GW will continue to support them until they make one even bigger dick move


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Maidel said:


> Bye bye blister packs....


Kinda a bummer, they made great mixing pots for paint and other stuff.


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

You can still use them for mixing paint. They're more or less the same. Flat on the front, with a box on the back that the mini/sprue fits in.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah they changed the design of the blister and made it abit harder to open, is all.


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yeah they changed the design of the blister and made it abit harder to open, is all.


This is why Man made God, who made Man, who made Scissors.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cothbarton said:


> This is why Man made God, who made Man, who made Scissors.


that was me on both counts


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Spuncast resin.... I am kinda shocked at this. Also it makes a few things in your interview make more sense. You slipped up a couple times but without this news you would never know. Made me scratch my head tho.


----------



## Captain Psycho (May 25, 2011)

I've been following the metal to resin thread over on warseer (a.k.a whineseer) for a few months but I just couldn't take it anymore even though there's some good info on there (like the new design of the blister packs which was posted there a while back) - the amount of bitching and moaning on that thread has reached epic portions even by whineseer standards. I came across this thread when I did a google search of Citadel Finecast and I was so pleased to see positive responses to this change that I registered to the forum just to join in on the thread. 

I'm thrilled about this switch, I love to kitbash plastic kits and this change is going to let me do that with models that I would never have tried to convert when they were metal. For me the price thing just isn't as big an issue because GW models are cheap compared to my other hobby (video games). I can get three of the new Finecast models for the price of one new game. I recently picked up my first Warmachine models which just so happens to be the resin/plastic Khador Battlegroup - I had always been interested in Khador but I saw some tutorials on pinning warjacks and fixing the "Khador Gap" that made me pass until the new kits came out. I have to say the resin/plastic models in that kit are stunning, the details are so sharp, if this is the type of resin GW is using for Finecast then we are all in for a treat. 

I just started Grey Knights so I'll be picking up the Finecast Termie Librarian and Draigo minis (and hopefully a Finecast Vindicare is not too far away as that model is awesome and has some great conversion potential).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a different type of resin from what I understand but from the models I have seen the details are insane on the new models. GW spent a reported 2 million pounds on the switch over.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> This is a different type of resin from what I understand but from the models I have seen the details are insane on the new models. GW spent a reported 2 million pounds on the switch over.


Also from a source i found out the new Finecast is a non-death resin its more of a plastic so its not as detailed as forgeworld but its safe for kids to suck on and sand lol.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Also from a source i found out the new Finecast is a non-death resin its more of a plastic so its not as detailed as forgeworld but its safe for kids to suck on and sand lol.


Have you seen the pictures or read GWs info. They have announced it as the most detailed medium ever used to produce models. They aren't going to say that if forge world produce better ones...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Have you seen the pictures or read GWs info. They have announced it as the most detailed medium ever used to produce models. They aren't going to say that if forge world produce better ones...


Yes they will its called marketing and pushing the new product.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Heh, still like to see what the larger boxes will be like. if they're redoing blister packs, i doubt they will use normal boxes. I stick with my previous comment that it will be like the specialist range boxes.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Yes they will its called marketing and pushing the new product.


Sorry, that's just not true. All marketing in the uk, including on websites (new rules this year) have to be factual. There is a difference between 'bigging something up' and lying.

If the company already used a product that was better they would be stupid to say that the new product was better because they would leave themselves open to all manner of complaints .


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Sorry, that's just not true. All marketing in the uk, including on websites (new rules this year) have to be factual. There is a difference between 'bigging something up' and lying.
> 
> If the company already used a product that was better they would be stupid to say that the new product was better because they would leave themselves open to all manner of complaints .


The new one also is a mix of resin\plastic not PURE Resin like forgeworld its a diffrent substance so in fact it is the highest detail PLASTIC. Not to mention since when does GW care what customers think?:laugh:


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah Jormungandr. if you look on the GW website they have previews of people holding the box sets and what not, or do you mean for the likes of the bloodthrister and shizz?


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> yeah Jormungandr. if you look on the GW website they have previews of people holding the box sets and what not, or do you mean for the likes of the bloodthrister and shizz?


Well, more for sets of HQ/spec units etc, like Draigo (to name one) or the new Hive Tyrant (Swarmlord coming asap!) or hive/tyrant guard models....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

GW have put up the first advance orders for finecast! Some Tomb Kings stuff is up for sale.

Located here


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> The new one also is a mix of resinplastic not PURE Resin like forgeworld its a diffrent substance so in fact it is the highest detail PLASTIC. Not to mention since when does GW care what customers think?:laugh:


They don't say it's the highest quality plastic, they say it's the highest quality models made by any company ever.

Also irrelevant of how you think they treat their customers, they are not going to break uk advertising laws just for fun.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> GW have put up the first advance orders for finecast! Some Tomb Kings stuff is up for sale.
> 
> Located here


.Damn i love me some Ushabti!! shame they cost so much =/


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got my WD through - Loads of Fine Cast stuff in there from packaging, to sprues, and models not yet up in the GW blog.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I shall have to look over mine when I get back home tonight.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Maidel said:


> They don't say it's the highest quality plastic, they say it's the highest quality models made by any company ever.
> 
> Also irrelevant of how you think they treat their customers, they are not going to break uk advertising laws just for fun.



"Quality" is a debatable descriptor. It means something different to different people. Most businesses define "quality" as a product that a customer feels they got sufficient value or use from given the price paid. Broadly speaking, "quality" just means that the product isn't defective. So GW can actually say whatever the hell they want about their product and be within the bounds of legal advertising. "Puffery" has never been illegal-- i.e., making a product sound better than it really is. There's a difference between that and lying.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Before I carry on this debate about the use of the word 'quality' does anyone have any evidence that the forge world resin produces a 'better' cast (please don't debate the use if the word 'better').

Because if not, I'm simply arguing with a rumour and that's like fighting your own shadow.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes. Check out the Forge World Chaos Dwarves. From far away, there's virtually no detail, until you come in close - the beards, the talismans, and the faces are so much more detailed (including the craggy lines of old folk) than that of standard plastic.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maidel said:


> Before I carry on this debate about the use of the word 'quality' does anyone have any evidence that the forge world resin produces a 'better' cast (please don't debate the use if the word 'better').
> 
> Because if not, I'm simply arguing with a rumour and that's like fighting your own shadow.


I always find there's tons of rubbish along with the model that you need to get rid of and in some cases will actually break the model unless you're very very very careful. There is a ton of detail on forgeworld models though, so much so its easily missed when you paint them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Before I carry on this debate about the use of the word 'quality' does anyone have any evidence that the forge world resin produces a 'better' cast (please don't debate the use if the word 'better').
> 
> Because if not, I'm simply arguing with a rumour and that's like fighting your own shadow.


Its impossible to say one way the other without having two of the same items cast using both techniques, but i will say GW will have to seriously impress me with fine cast to beat the casting quality on recent FW casting, as its pretty awesome at the moment, but bearing in mind most of the fine cast stuff is just remolds of established work which was developed with metal molding in mind,so i suppose the true test will be when GW release models that have been sculpted with the new medium in mind, FW models have serious amounts of detail , luft huron in terminator armour is the most detailed model i have ever had the pleasure of laying eyes on, they buy has teeth ffs! not to mention ears, and you can see his hand inside the power claw operating the fingers of the power fist.
But what i will say is that many articles in the past have quoted that white metal has limitations for molds, one of the reasons swords and such are so thick and that it can hold less detail, though its better than lead was. which is why FW opted for resin ,it held detail better and was light and could be hand poured in smaller numbers.
From what my brother was telling me this morning the new fine cast process is machine based and that were the 2 million investment came from and how much of the process is automated?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I was actually casting those a few weeks back - I'd never seen those models in the flesh before - and they look great in resin


ooo, cant wait, are they in more bits by any chance?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Yes. Check out the Forge World Chaos Dwarves. From far away, there's virtually no detail, until you come in close - the beards, the talismans, and the faces are so much more detailed (including the craggy lines of old folk) than that of standard plastic.


Hang on - thats not what is in debate at all. The current metal models have more detail than the plastics...


The debate is to whether the new GW fine cast is better than forge world resin.

And as people have said, unless they made the same model with both, its impossible to tell.


----------



## Gettinggreener (Aug 26, 2010)

I wonder if GW is going to pay my divorce bill - I have been putting off upgrading character models for a few months now and I thought that all I would need to get this month was a nob or two. Now its going to be full replacements = less money = unhappy wife = me being sad, alone and in a room full of green spray marks.
Still
Im happy i waited to get newer nobs and i suppose a bunch of petrolstation flowers still cost the same.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Ive just seen this blog
http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/2011/05/citadel-finecast.html
and to be honest, i am not impressed with the "finecast" model, ive had FW kits with less crap on em than that example he used. And it may be the pics he used, but the detail dont look that great compared to the metals, or even the plastic GK kits. but then thats my opinion, im sure a rabid fanboi will disagree with me and say im blind......lol


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Gettinggreener said:


> I wonder if GW is going to pay my divorce bill -


No they will not but they WILL Charge for your mentioning there products in it. But all in all im liking the look of these new kits the Ushabti are making me drool! (So what if they suck there damn cool):biggrin:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

From that link:



> Sprue, base, loose arm. No release agent, same funky smell as other resin, flash everywhere, and in general, greatly beyond forgeworld's capabilities. Hmm, it's almost like GW took a hint from privateer press, but used their far superior and larger operation to improve on things.


Doesn't all sound bad to me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, that guy contradicts himself and anyone who does models (for completions etc) know that metal models form small pits that can be a pita to get rid of, resin does not have these.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Hang on - thats not what is in debate at all. The current metal models have more detail than the plastics...


Not really. Looking at the Chaos Knights, there's as much detail with them as the Chosen.




> The debate is to whether the new GW fine cast is better than forge world resin.


Eh, wrong end of the stick. I'd say no. The models come from the same master's as the metal ones, apparently, so unless they changed the masters, then no, there won't be the same detail, as the Forge World Masters are that much more detail.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Vaz

I'm utterly lost. I'll start from the beginning and then you can tell me what you think.

GW released a statement saying that the models were now the finest quality mass produced models available anywhere in the world.

Someone else then commented (without actually seeing any of the models first hand) that they were in fact not as good as forgeworlds resin because they were in fact plastic. Well they aren't plastic, they are resin, so that was a non starter.

While you are right to say the forge works models appear to have more detail, what you are not considering is that the original masters from which the old metal moods were made also have more detail, but this was lost in the casting process as the metal couldn't hold all the detail.

Now obviously some metal models are better than others, some had more detail to start with and some were just sculpted better.

The question is, is it in fact the case that forge world resin will hold more detail than the fine cast resin (as Gws press statement would imply) or is the forge world resin still better?

I don't know the answer, my point has always been that there is a difference between marketing speak and lying, so if they aren't better than forge world then GW is outright lying and I don't think they would do that.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

yanlou said:


> ooo, cant wait, are they in more bits by any chance?


 I actually don't know, since I never saw the originals in the flesh and therefore don't know what sprues or combination of bits they came in, if any. 




Vaz said:


> > The debate is to whether the new GW fine cast is better than forge world resin.
> 
> 
> Eh, wrong end of the stick. I'd say no. The models come from the same master's as the metal ones, apparently, so unless they changed the masters, then no, there won't be the same detail, as the Forge World Masters are that much more detail.


 Hmm. Reading some of the more recent posts I think there may be a little blurring of the boundaries going on here; "Is GW Finecast better than Forge World resin" should be read as 'how does the resin used for Finecast compare to Forge World's resin?', whereas some posts seem to be inferring that it's 'will Finecast models have as much detail as Forge World's models?'. As *Vaz* says, the master models used for Finecast are the exact same models used to master the metals, so the details are _exactly_ the same.



EDIT: 



Maidel said:


> The question is, is it in fact the case that Forge World resin will hold more detail than the Finecast resin (as GW's press statement would imply) or is the Forge World resin still better?


 Er, that doesn't actually make sense...you're essentially asking 'is the Forge World resin better or is it better?"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Svart, you might know this, but is there any definitive line as to how much they intend to convert to finecast? 

I would expect most if not all the current range to make the switch, but what about certain older models? 

Specifically, the ones still available for mail order from previous editions. Tyranids Old One Eye and the Red Terror spring to mind. I understand these will not be a priority, but do you know whether they will be done at any point or if they`re not popular enough to warrant the switch or anything? 

I would absolutely love a finecast red terror. Just think of the posing options! :crazy:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well on the GW site i have seen the all new Finecast range for Tomb Kings and i am highly impressed with the finished result.

If this quality is passed onto the Chaos Space Marines i can't wait to replace all my Metal IC's.

@Serpion5 has a good point, in what regards does this pertain to the Chaos Space Marines such as the,

Dreadnought
Death Guard
Noise Marines
Thousand Sons
Raptors
Havocs
Obliterators

I hope these do come out in Plastic but if it is in resin then so be it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Svart, you might know this, but is there any definitive line as to how much they intend to convert to finecast?
> 
> I would expect most if not all the current range to make the switch, but what about certain older models?
> 
> Specifically, the ones still available for mail order from previous editions. Tyranids Old One Eye and the Red Terror spring to mind. I understand these will not be a priority, but do you know whether they will be done at any point or if they`re not popular enough to warrant the switch or anything?


 I really don't know about those models; I've been dealing pretty much exclusively with the core ranges of models, so anything I said about those would be a guess. Much as I'd love to play the "I have special super secret knowledge" card :grin:




Achaylus72 said:


> If this quality is passed onto the Chaos Space Marines I can't wait to replace all my Metal IC's.


 It is  I've held the Finecast Abaddon and the Finecast Plague Marines in my hands and they're indistinguishable from the metal ones.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

When are they going to get around doing new Berzerkers, seriously they've been around for ages.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well on the GW site i have seen the all new Finecast range for Tomb Kings and i am highly impressed with the finished result.
> 
> Im quite impressed as well with how much detail they are getting into these new models.
> 
> ...





Words_of_Truth said:


> When are they going to get around doing new Berzerkers, seriously they've been around for ages.


Dude totally feel ya on this one, But the chaos dread. Its just time for a whole new sculpt altogether on that along with raptors. The bezerks though I don't honestly think they need an update. Its still a good kit that has some plenety of different options in it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, Berzerkers are the only Cult Marines that are multi-part plastics at tthe moment, so actually I'd say they're probably bottom of the priority list for an upgrade. Plus there are the Forge World update kits for World Eaters and also for Death Guard for the standard plastic Chaos Marine kits; with that in mind I'd say it would be fairest to do multi-part plastic Noise Marines and Thousand Sons first, then Plague Marines, and _then_ finally the time would come to do new Berzerkers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> The bezerks though I don't honestly think they need an update. Its still a good kit that has some plenety of different options in it.


Not really, there are 4 unique choices per component which by todays standards is shite, not to mention they all look cartooney, GW should be looking to something along the detail of the FW world eaters for the berzerkers.
the only saving graze for the zerkers sprue is you get genuine running legs and chain axes, after that its all a bit poo poo. I would have also said retro back packs but they have recently been removed from the pack and replced with standard chaos marine packs.

Any infantry box with 5 or more units in it should be plastic in my opinion and anything thats larger than a tyranid warrior should be a plastic kit too unless it a character model.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

@TheSpore.

This is my personal opinion on the issue

1, Abaddon-I still it is an awesome figure, keep
2, Fabius Bile-does not need an updates, still looks fresh, keep
3, Huron Blackheart-Without doubt a hot looking figure, keep
4, Typhus-My personal fave, one of the best, keep
5, Kharn The Betrayer-Man it is looking like he has a permanent side cramp, very tired and very much dated, replace
6, Ahriman-love the little bloke, keep
7, Lucius the Eternal- kicks arse, keep
8, Chaos Dreadnought-It is ugly and something that should have been junked at least 5 years ago, replace with a plastic kit
9, Plague Marines-Look great still, keep but in plastic
10, Noise Marines-Nothing wrong with them, keep but in plastic
11, Thousand Sons-Killer looks, keep but in plastic
12, Raptors-Look menacing, keep
13, Havocs- Sadly needs a resculpt, lookin very tired, replace with plastic
14, Obliterators-Sadly needing resculpting, looking very tired, replace with plastic in a 3 Obliterator box set

Well that is it for me on my beloved Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Berzerkers need a command sprue at least, at the moment all they got is a bare head and plasma pistol, not much. They need power weapons, power fists etc. The boxes I got had the old back packs in I think and they don't fit, have to keep cutting it so I can fit them in the holes without being at a stupid angle.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> @TheSpore.
> 
> This is my personal opinion on the issue
> 
> ...


The only other thing I wish they would do is make more god specific parts for the plastic Chaos lord box.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

@TheSpore

With the Plastic Chaos Terminator Lord Box Set would be the addition of as you say Chaos God specific additions like a shoulder pad from each of the Gods and certainly helms as well.

But i have thought about getting onto EBay and looing into the bits market and getting some of those Tomb Kings Sepulchral Stalker heads for Chaos Space Marine Terminators and the Chaos Terminator Lord, this is to add a touch ot Tzeentch in my "Son of Achaylus" Tzeentch Covern.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just to clear something up, Forgeworld is not considered mass produced so Finecast maybe the best mass produced.

Since Finecast use a thicker resin (as evident by the fact that it is spuncast vs poured) there is no way that is can have the amount of detail that a handpoured (thinner resin) model will have.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> @TheSpore
> 
> With the Plastic Chaos Terminator Lord Box Set would be the addition of as you say Chaos God specific additions like a shoulder pad from each of the Gods and certainly helms as well.
> 
> But i have thought about getting onto EBay and looing into the bits market and getting some of those Tomb Kings Sepulchral Stalker heads for Chaos Space Marine Terminators and the Chaos Terminator Lord, this is to add a touch ot Tzeentch in my "Son of Achaylus" Tzeentch Covern.


Im think of just getting the whole satlker box to have all the extra parts to do some conversions.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Just to clear something up, Forgeworld is not considered mass produced so Finecast maybe the best mass produced.
> 
> Since Finecast use a thicker resin (as evident by the fact that it is spuncast vs poured) there is no way that is can have the amount of detail that a handpoured (thinner resin) model will have.


Oh come on give them a break, GW has in my humble opinion and with what 40 years experience in model building and i have seen my fair share of top quality figurines and figures i can say the Finecast range is one of the best i have ever seen (well the photos at least).

GW will not please everyone, i am still reading that folks are leaving the hobby because they have lost their valuable metal.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not saying the Finecast are not very pretty, just saying they will not achieve the quality that FW will be able to get with their models. I am far from quitting, hell I am planning my next purchase.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

In the grim darkness of the twenty-first century, there are no bargains among the stores, only the laughter of thirsting shareholders.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

hungryugolino said:


> In the grim darkness of the twenty-first century, there are no bargains among the stores, only the laughter of thirsting shareholders.


Sounds about right.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a question. Now that all the GW miniatures that were previously made of metal are going to be resin, what happens to the metal bits on GW's website? For example the SM shoulder pads? Will they continue to be made from metal, will they be recast in this new resin or will they be discontinued all together? I may have to order a whole heap of meltaguns just in case.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

since they are direct order only they might just keep makin them metal. Just an assumption


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Since Finecast use a thicker resin (as evident by the fact that it is spuncast vs poured) there is no way that is can have the amount of detail that a handpoured (thinner resin) model will have.


This is not true, sorry. A poured resin will never produce detail as fine as a spuncast unit. Spincasting makes sure that every nook and cranny is covered and pushes the air out of the model much better than a pour can.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> I have a question. Now that all the GW miniatures that were previously made of metal are going to be resin, what happens to the metal bits on GW's website? For example the SM shoulder pads? Will they continue to be made from metal, will they be recast in this new resin or will they be discontinued all together? I may have to order a whole heap of meltaguns just in case.


I may be being REALLY dim - but wouldnt it just be better to order a couple when you need them from the bitz websites?

OR is there something special about the metal melta guns that I dont know?


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the conversion possibilities of the switch between metal to resin, especially this seemingly plastic-type resin. Just wondering, anyone know if the old Stormtroopers and Kasrkin will be making the switch soon(if at all)? I'd love to do some kitbashing with those minis and while it's not plastic stormtroopers, it's a good alternative.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I wonder if this new resin can be dipped in hot water to reshape like the FW resin.

If you that be kinda cool especially when u deal with models that carry whips like the thirster


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently it can be; it can be bent up to 90 degrees I believe it was stated.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Overbear said:


> This is not true, sorry. A poured resin will never produce detail as fine as a spuncast unit. Spincasting makes sure that every nook and cranny is covered and pushes the air out of the model much better than a pour can.


And because it can be spun it is thicker. Poured resin is almost the same thickness as water in most cases and when pressurized and if the gates are done properly the resin will get everywhere. I have been dealing with models long enough to know that handpoured resin is much better then spuncast.

Not to mention Spuncast means it is also quick drying while handpoured is a slower setting resin. I have dealt with enough Forgeworld to know that there is no way in hell a spuncast model will match the details of a poured model.



TheSpore said:


> I wonder if this new resin can be dipped in hot water to reshape like the FW resin.
> 
> If you that be kinda cool especially when u deal with models that carry whips like the thirster


From what I have heard yes you can. Technically you can heat and bend the current plastic minis as well. Done if with nids and a heat gun.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I finished looking at this months WD (no review since I am doing far too much work to do so at the moment). I still find the detail to be so amazing. There is a greater effect on older models. I compared the new Avatar with my old metal one and some of the details are now so nicely picked out that it allows painting the thing a lot easier. As does the need to no longer pin the damn thing!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Im still gonna pin them. I pin everything even the loweliest CSM with a bolt gun. I hate field repairs


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Please tell me the BFG metal models are getting redone in this new resin. I may forgive GW of all it's (many, many) sins if I can get ships that don't weigh a ton and break their fucking stands after 2 minutes.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Please tell me the BFG metal models are getting redone in this new resin. I may forgive GW of all it's (many, many) sins if I can get ships that don't weigh a ton and break their fucking stands after 2 minutes.


i dont think BFG is high on the list of GW priorities so i wouldnt get your hopes up


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

@Bits and kits: Have the first finecast stuff arrived yet? I was kinda expecting them to make their way to the main stores today.

If it has what are your views on it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Please tell me the BFG metal models are getting redone in this new resin. I may forgive GW of all it's (many, many) sins if I can get ships that don't weigh a ton and break their fucking stands after 2 minutes.


I have 2 Eldar Void Stalkers that I would love in resin lol. You are right about flight stem breaking sumbitches. I am about to pick up some of the aluminum milled stems.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so gonna get one of those DE flyers just to paint. sorry random thought. I wish they would put a flyer for CSM.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> I am so gonna get one of those DE flyers just to paint. sorry random thought. I wish they would put a flyer for CSM.


Um, the Forge World Chaos flyers are amazing, some of the best looking flyers out there IMO.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah but I don't wanna spend an arm,leg, and my first born on them


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> yeah but I don't wanna spend an arm,leg, and my first born on them


you never know, they might get them in plastic, now SM have the stormchicken.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Um, the Forge World Chaos flyers are amazing, some of the best looking flyers out there IMO.


I take it your a fan of star wars?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> I take it your a fan of star wars?


Actually, no.. I abhor Star Wars :laugh:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Actually, no.. I abhor Star Wars :laugh:


HERETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Burn the heathen!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Actually, no.. I abhor Star Wars :laugh:


you need your lumps felt


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

What? Star Wars is bonkers when you think about it. What is the first thing mankind does as it takes to the stars? GO TO WAAAAGH! The clichés are never-ending in that mess of a universe. As a technical demonstration of the 70's the first few SW movies were great, as action movies they were passable, as art they were horrendous - none of which are reasons the IP should live on today or even be remembered, save for the nostalgia goggles of manchildren everywhere.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What? Star Wars is bonkers when you think about it. What is the first thing mankind does as it takes to the stars? GO TO WAAAAGH! The clichés are never-ending in that mess of a universe. As a technical demonstration of the 70's the first few SW movies were great, as action movies they were passable, as art they were horrendous - none of which are reasons the IP should live on today or even be remembered, save for the nostalgia goggles of manchildren everywhere.


I have found out what makes you so grumpy.

You have no heart or soul.

I pitty you.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Maidel said:


> I have found out what makes you so grumpy.
> 
> You have no heart or soul.
> 
> I pitty you.


Haha, thanks I guess


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Although pitty isnt really the right word, its a bit condescending. Have empathy for? 

As one who is versed in star wars the only treatment is to force you to watch all 6 films over and over again until you like them.

It is the only way.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I just looked at the latest articles on the GW website lol. They're trying to tell us how shit they're going to be in the nicest possible way.

Don't worry if there's bubbles on your miniatures they are easily filled in with superglue! What a load of crap.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont think the odd bubble is that bad, as you can get small holes etc in some of the metal models.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bubbles is a new one heh


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

People....

Bubbles. Happen.
Flaws. Happen.
Stuff slipping through QC. Happens.

It's mass production... I should know, I've been doing it longer than Svart even. 
If you get something and you dont like it's level of quality, I imagine GW'll swap it.

Unless you want to pay even _more_ of a price rise to pay for them throwing away _every_ model that's not diamond perfect.

Edit: Oh, and yes it goes soft and bends if you heat it.


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about visiting my local GW store before i have to go to work 2morrow. On the other hand: sleep.
Anyway, i rly like the idea of not! painting metal anymore. I sucked at it so bad u__u

@Flash: They also said that like 99% of the small bubbles won't be visible after grounding... grounding? Whatever, painting the first layer of colour on the pretty new shiney models. And thinking of how many layers most of the gamers put on their minis, somethin like small bubbles won't matter i guess  i hope.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm nipping down to the local GW with a friend tomorrow to grab tickets for Games Day and to see the grand opening of this finecast lark, and possibly pick up a Logan Grimnar. If I do, anyone want some pics and a review?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Shure, also let us know what the finecast Grey Knights HQs look like.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Im taking the time to list whats missing.

Blood angels
Astorath
Dante

Chaos space marines
Abbadon
The weird khornate lord
Plague marines!
one of the 3 obliterators

Chaos daemons
Skulltaker

Dark eldar
Every hq apart from the haemonculi and drazhar

Eldar
Eldar autarch
striking scorpions
Dark reapers

Grey knights
Draigo
corteaz

Imperial guard
most of the first born
Lord commisar

Necrons
all there

Orks
every hq but mad dok the weird boy big mek with KMB and big choppa warboss

Space marines I have no idea about so Im not going to even attempt to document it

Space wolves
every hq but Njal classic, ragnar, ulrik, the really bad rune priest and the plastic commander

Tau
all there

Tyranids 
There are no Hqs   
only deathleaper and venom thrope in elites

Witch hunters
somethings probably dissapeared but I couldnt see it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Im taking the time to list whats missing.
> 
> Blood angels
> Astorath
> ...


also this might help
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=90008

BitsandKits listed whats going to finecast.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

SOMEONE COULD OF MENTIONED THAT BEFORE I SPENT HALF AN HOUR WITH ME A COMPUTER AND EXTREMELY POOR MEMORY AT BOTH ENDS!

Rant rant rant rage!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> SOMEONE COULD OF MENTIONED THAT BEFORE I SPENT HALF AN HOUR WITH ME A COMPUTER AND EXTREMELY POOR MEMORY AT BOTH ENDS!
> 
> Rant rant rant rage!


Well in answer to that, Use the search function.
The thread itself is still on the 1st page in the news and rumors section, just further down.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Poor memory Like I could remember to do that.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Hello Poor memory Like I could remember to do that.


Sorry but Excuses, not like its hard to find or remember really.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't remember typing that.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I don't remember typing that.


:lazy2: 
Anyway lets see how good this finecast is, how easy it is to convert with it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If its like plastic then it should be very good.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> If its like plastic then it should be very good.


Which is good as converting is one of the things i think i do well in 40k.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Is dropping models a talent as thats is one of the things I think I do well in 40k.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Is dropping models a talent as thats is one of the things I think I do well in 40k.


I suppose you could consider it a talent lol. 

But from the article on the GW site been dropped the average height of desk seems not to damge or effect the model in any large way, also means not having to repaint parts as much and little if no rubbing or chipping paint off as you paint, as i have to seal my metal models as soon as theyve been painted to stop chipping.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sure I'll find a very creative way to accidently break it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well unless u _accidentally drop it and stamp on it_ the you should be fine, i tend to drop or knock my models of sometimes, luckily enough any damage done is easily repaired finecast should be fairly easy to repair from the looks of it.

Time for bed now, its 3.05am here time to sleep.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuckin funny looking midnight release this one is.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

MrPete said:


> Fuckin funny looking midnight release this one is.


I dont remember it being a middnight releass :S
OT: Im popping instore later to GW Metro Centre, Im gonna be taking pics and if I do buy something, ill make sure to post a review!


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Behold! 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat630002a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

tempted to get some Hive Guard and maybe another (would be my 3rd, lol) hive tyrant, for Swarmlord conversion... Heres hoping BnK can get some boneswords in ;D

Theres bugger all guard models, hopefully that means they're re-doing the kasrkin/stormtroopers...


----------

